# Sir's Newsletter 24/05/2019



## Sir Vape (24/5/19)

Our latest newsletter can be found here:

http://gax.soundestlink.com/view/5ce7b9018653ed3bb75f289d/54e0d529e7ce84c578a259fb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Great to see this

New *Fruice *juices - they sound great @Sir Vape 
and 3 x 60ml bottles for R290. Wow, that's a bargain! R1.61 per ml


----------

